# selfmade 3xNichia219BT flashlight with anodization



## RC-Lights (Oct 7, 2015)

hi guys,

last week i build a new Flashlight to test my new construction for anodization.

the facts: 

3x Nichia 219BT on chopper sinkpad
20mm carclo-optic
programmable driver up to 4 ampere
IMR 18340 accu
individual coloring

some pics:

















Best regards from Germany

Michael


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow, that looks sharp! I really like it. 4 amps! Its a flame thrower too! Are you planning to make a few of these for sale to us fellow family members? If so, I am very interested in helping you dispose of a few! 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## RC-Lights (Oct 7, 2015)

hi and thank you,

at the moment i produce 7 pieces of them. 4 pieces are allready sold, but i have a problem with the driver, my contact person for the firmware is not available at the moment, so i dont know, when i can finish the lights.

4 amps you can only reach with full batteries, after a few seconds it will be around 3Amps or less. But this should be clear with such a small flashlight.

Regards,

Michael


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 7, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Wow, that looks sharp! I really like it. 4 amps! Its a flame thrower too! Are you planning to make a few of these for sale to us fellow family members? If so, I am very interested in helping you dispose of a few!
> Keep up the good work![/QUOTE
> 
> +1...when the design is solidified, please let us know where they can be purchased.


----------



## calipsoii (Oct 7, 2015)

Great work! Did you machine the host yourself as well?


----------



## RC-Lights (Oct 7, 2015)

cyclesport said:


> Str8stroke said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that looks sharp! I really like it. 4 amps! Its a flame thrower too! Are you planning to make a few of these for sale to us fellow family members? If so, I am very interested in helping you dispose of a few!
> ...


----------



## recDNA (Oct 7, 2015)

Pretty. I like it. Now put your talent to work on a clip!


----------



## gunga (Oct 7, 2015)

Are these all aluminum? Looks great.


----------



## RC-Lights (Oct 7, 2015)

yes, all out of aluminium. But the blue parts are out of another alloy, its AlMgSi1, the colors are more beautiful than the colors auf AlCuMgPb.


----------



## RC-Lights (Nov 12, 2015)

hey guys, some news:





and some GITD in the optic:





and the first lights after the anodization:





Best regards,

Michael


----------



## Tixx (Nov 12, 2015)

Very cool! Plans to use the new 219c?


----------



## RC-Lights (Nov 13, 2015)

no, not at the moment, i ordered the 219BT yet. But you can upgrade later, if you have some 219c. Where can you buy it ?


----------



## akhyar (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow!
Looks great Michael


----------



## Tixx (Nov 13, 2015)

RC-Lights said:


> no, not at the moment, i ordered the 219BT yet. But you can upgrade later, if you have some 219c. Where can you buy it ?


Mountain Electronics has triples of the 219c


----------



## RC-Lights (Jan 9, 2016)

some news: 









best regards,

michael


----------



## recDNA (Jan 9, 2016)

Needs a clip imo


----------



## jdebo (Jan 13, 2016)

Im 100% interested in buying one of these!!! I love the dark gray and blue bezel...looks sexy! Le time know the paypal addy and funds are incoming!


----------



## DrafterDan (Jan 14, 2016)

Some nice work there, keep it up!
It looks like the gray with Blue bezel is darker at the front, and fades slightly lighter before it gets to the body. Was that intentional, because it's really interesting


----------



## KDM (Jan 14, 2016)

Very nice work indeed.


----------



## shrike2222 (Jan 14, 2016)

Great job!!


----------



## Icarus (Jan 15, 2016)

Great job! :twothumbs I like the lights with the green and the blue bezel most.  
I would like to know more about your anodizing equipment.


----------



## RC-Lights (Jan 18, 2016)

jdebo said:


> Im 100% interested in buying one of these!!! I love the dark gray and blue bezel...looks sexy! Le time know the paypal addy and funds are incoming!




Please send a pn 



> It looks like the gray with Blue bezel is darker at the front, and fades slightly lighter before it gets to the body. Was that intentional, because it's really interesting



It was an accident while coloring the part, tue Color-bath was finally not mixed up completely, so the part become darker at the bottom.



> I would like to know more about your anodizing equipment



What do you want to know ?
this is all I have at the moment




Regards from Germany, Michael


----------



## write2dgray (Jan 19, 2016)

These look sharp. Payment sent for one - thanks Michael!


----------



## RC-Lights (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you very much


----------



## 8trackDirtPlayer (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice piece! 

If I may ask, what is the lens you are using?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 19, 2016)

8trackDirtPlayer said:


> Very nice piece!
> 
> If I may ask, what is the lens you are using?




See the first post. Welcome to CPF.

Bill


----------



## KBobAries (Jan 26, 2016)

Nicely done! Your lights look great.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 27, 2016)

RC-Lights said:


> What do you want to know ?
> this is all I have at the moment
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it would be nice if you could explain the anodizing process and tell us what products you used.


----------



## forstersun (Jan 28, 2016)

Very cool work!!!


----------



## RC-Lights (Jan 29, 2016)

Icarus said:


> Well, it would be nice if you could explain the anodizing process and tell us what products you used.



I think its to hard for me to explain this step by step in English. 

But here is a very good guide for anodization. http://www.electronic-thingks.de/en/anodising-guide.html

In this Shop I bought the products I use, too.

If you have some questions, you can ask me


----------



## Icarus (Jan 29, 2016)

:thanks: for the link :thumbsup:


----------



## RC-Lights (Feb 16, 2016)

today i start a new light: the same size, but out of chopper 

http://abload.de/img/1602_kupferedc_002bujf7.jpg


----------



## gunga (Feb 16, 2016)

Awesome! Still no clip?


----------



## mckeand13 (Feb 16, 2016)

That light looks fantastic!

My 2 cents: Don't ruin the looks with a clip.


----------



## write2dgray (Feb 16, 2016)

All copper - even the retaining ring! Clips don't work in copper, so there won't be one on mine . I eagerly await it's arrival to finish building it out. Thanks Michael!


----------



## RC-Lights (Feb 26, 2016)

the last lights of this series:









best regards,

Michael


----------



## Thetasigma (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice work sir, love the copper too.


----------



## RC-Lights (Mar 11, 2016)

thank you 

after machining the copper-light, i see the sharp edges on the battery tube and head. So i decide to build a polishing mashine. After two weeks the machine is complete and the first lights are polished.

before: 

http://abload.de/img/1603_trowalisierenkup2luyn.jpg

after:

http://abload.de/img/1603_trowalisierenkupgwulk.jpg

http://abload.de/img/1603_trowalisierenkupfku09.jpg

best regards,

Michael


----------



## write2dgray (May 1, 2016)

Here are a few pics of Michael's all-copper version 18350 sporting triple Nichias. Apologies for not getting any images up sooner, it's got a few nics here and there from use and has started to develop a light patina. When it arrived it was *pristine*. This torch has become my current favorite over the last few weeks of use. Thanks again Michael!


----------



## recDNA (May 1, 2016)

So will these ever be sold in significant numbers or just an experiment?


----------



## RC-Lights (May 4, 2016)

thanks for the pictures. i will think about an amount of again 10 lights, but i first have to check the costs for a cnc lathe. any further information you will get in a sales-thread. thank you.

Michael


----------



## recDNA (May 6, 2016)

The darn things are gorgeous. I'm not sure I have ever seen anything that looked as nice.


----------

